# Hello my lovelies! =D



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

New to the forum, not even read a single post yet, but I'm excited to be here. lol I've been into MBTI, Enneagram, and Socionics, for a little while now. I formerly tested INTp in all of them, but recently test ENFp, so I'm even new to my type! lol There's been a lot of seemingly profound changes in my life over the last few months, but in reading a few descriptive profiles of the ENFp type, I can see some similarities in it and INTp, just a few bent perceptions and behaviorisms, here and there. Anyway, excited to be here, and I hope all of you are having an absolutely great night/day! :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Big bad wolf and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Big bad wolf. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. Nice to have another ENFP! roud:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

are the enfps trying to take over the world and starts with PC?

hello and welcome


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Our forum founder is ENFP and he just kicked out his sexy cousin from the forum.

Welcome, Big Bad Wolf.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, an INTP wouldn't jump into a forum without reading any posts :crazy:

Welcome! I love me some ENFPs roud:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, Big bad wolf. Welcome to PC.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

So you are a wolf..

and a mix between INTP and ENFP.

This looks interesting.

:laughing:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi big bad wolf,welcome to personality cafe:laughing:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Mr. Wolf

Im an INTJ. 

Call me Mr. Sue.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome. :3


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> N I formerly tested INTp in all of them, but recently test ENFp,


hmmm... INTP in ENFP clothing...

Welcome!

Kitty for you:









edit... my what big eyes you have...


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome! 
I suggest you think a lot more about what personality type you are 
because otherwise I will get jealous of how easy it was for you to find it!:crazy:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

lol, that cat looks "Happy"


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, thank you all for the welcome, and the cat! lol Yeah, the INTp/ENFp thing, the more I research ENFp profiles, the more I'm convinced I was probably always that way, and just came to be under such extreme distress with bouts of depression and social phobia, that I was testing INTp. At least, the Enneagram system says type 9's can scatter off at 5 when things are rough, and when I was INTp, I tested there. 

I was probably never a true introvert though, as I didn't enjoy being alone, ever. I just developed such a terrible fear of conflict, I started to get panic attacks in social situations, and therefore started avoiding them, nearly becoming agoraphobic. Of course, being that afraid of interaction, the experience would be exhausting, instead of exhilarating, making me appear to be an introvert. From what I've read, that's probably a very ENFp like thing to do, just taken to drastic lengths, as most profiles say we hate conflict. I was always a very cheerful, upbeat sort of person with the few close friends I kept and made during that time, though. I even got given constant grief for being a guy that giggles. lol I'm still not very good at initiating conversations randomly in non-structured environments, but any place where social interaction is expected, like doctor appointments, haircuts, work, parties, bars, etc. I'm good to go. I started easing my way back into things a few months back, and now most people probably wish I would shut up. lol I still feel a bit like an idiot or certain I'm making social blunders left and right, but being a very upbeat person and a nine, my aim is to try to spread my "Mr. Positivity" attitude like a virus, so I consider it a job well done when I say something that gets a gasp, laugh, and/or a smile. My overall aim is still for deeper one on one interaction, just like an INTp, and I'll never probably have many people I consider close friends, I'll just have a lot more acquaintances now. 

As for the F and T parts, are INTp's and ENFp's really much different there? I still question this one a lot. I believe I actually react the right way in emotional situations strictly because of my intuition and pick up on people's feelings because of it. When I was researching INTp's and personal growth in being able to better connect to people, what was suggested to me was developing the extraverted intuition function to "fake" it. Mine is pretty well developed, and I think it always was, I've just learned to go with it now, and not question it. Honestly, I feel like, when you really get right down to it, if I ever was truly an INTp, that's all I really changed, I quit questioning everything. :tongue: I don't know, maybe I just finally made the rest of the short trip to crazy, and just go wherever the voices tell me to go now. :laughing:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

A belated welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Have you met red riding hood?

ETA: http://personalitycafe.com/intro/4727-hello-new-infj.html


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've not met that red riding hood, but I have met my own. lol Mine was the inspiration behind my screen name. She's an ISTp, which, according to Socionics, makes her my dual type. I don't know, but the attraction and chemistry were almost instantaneous. I've only known her for going on a month, but it's one of those situations where I was just instantly comfortable with her, like we'd known each other forever.


----------

